# Anybody noticed as main trigger only stress and excitement?



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

So after months of trying to figure out what does this to me and trying to avoid certain foods and stuff am starting to wonder if it is the food at all. Yes if I eat spicy I will have problems ... but a lot of people have problems with spicy food without IBS. However I noticed that each and every time I get angry, I am stressed out or just excited....I get D. If I have a fight for example or I am just getting angry for some reason one day, the next day I will have a D day. Then it goes away. What is indeed concerning is that I don't need much of an excitement. Any little thing can bring hell. I think this is my reward for sleepless nights working on projects and too much redbull







I feel so damn weak


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sleepless nights and lots of caffeine from the redbull probably put you right on the edge of triggering the IBS anyway. If you were well rested and avoiding stimulants that can cause diarrhea all by themselves you might tolerate your emotions a bit more.Do you have a regular stress reduction practice for the emotional/mental stress as well as try to take better physical care of yourself. It can be hard. Most of us have lifestyles/jobs that make us need to burn the candle at both ends far too much and then we wonder why our health takes a hit when we can't take time to sleep, exercise, eat properly, and reduce our stress.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

Unfortunately i cannot change my life style unless I change my profession and this is something out of the question. I do architecture and I love it. I am really passionate about what I do. But it does take over your whole life. It is not a job where you can go home at 5 and forget about it. It is something you do all the time and for as long as it takes. I cannot see myself doing anything else though. This is already a second profession for me. First I studied law and practiced for 2 years before I got really sick of doing something I really didn't like and went on to study something else. It was a life saving decision for me back then! And I am very grateful that I have the opportunity to do something that I enjoy. I will have to start making some free time somehow and take better care of myself. I quit any caffeine products some months ago and it did help but need loads of tea cups throughout the day to keep myself going. As for the stress, I am not sure how I could avoid it. I was thinking about counseling but I don't know if I will have the time....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try the relaxation response for 10 minutes once or twice a day. It is a common place to start for stress reduction.http://relaxationresponse.org/steps/Getting enough sleep and some exercise are also ways to reduce the stress load. I know life often makes it hard to do that, but every little bit helps.Most energy drinks like redbull have caffeine and other herbal stimulants. They are not a good replacement for coffee.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I will try the relaxation technic. The exercise should also be a good idea. I have to review my schedule and try to fit in some time for myself. No, I am not drinking redbull anymore....just tea, that's all...


----------



## 19655 (Feb 26, 2006)

What type of tea are you drinking? Peppermint tea is awesome (if you like mint) and very calming. I have the same stress-related IBS-D and agree it's hard to tell your stressors (often people) to not stress you. In one breath they say "take care of yourself" and in the next "after you get me that report I asked for." I try to remind myself that my company will survive even if I don't stress out.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I drink mostly peppermint and green tea (some with different flavours) but still one earl grey in the morning







I am self employed ... so I worry more about my practice survival







But it's not only work. I am organizing my wedding now and it's proved to be more stressful than expected







...ridiculous ... am having fights with parents over guests lists and so on ... they invited the whole damn city! Also my boyfriend left his practice so we could build one together and we're in the middle of organizing that too. In the same time I prepare to go to Venice for 2 years beginning with next fall for a master and whatever I do now with this practice must work really good so my financee wouldn't have any problems when I will be away. And so on .... He's been stressed out about leaving the other office so I stressed out about his state of mind ... haha! Unfortunately I am one of those people who worry about everything and as much as I tried to "educate" myself over years not to do that....am still doing it.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

My IBS-D is manageable most times, but when i get uptight and anxious and worried about something, it gets realy bad, then I worry about going out and needing the loo in a hurry because its playing up, then it gets worse, vicious circle, I am having cbt and listen to hypnotherapy cds, also i am on anxiety meds, and i take a daily dose of imodium,, but nothing will settle the ibs-d down, I get a very windy tummy and in my bottom then terrible D. I just cant seem to control it or the anxiety.


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I have no advice to give here....I myself do not seem to have found a way to control all this and especially the anxiety. I worked last night until 3 am so you can imagine! I forgot to take my probiotic and today I had a loose stool







....i am not sure of anything anymore...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think trying to accept that with IBS even if you are doing everything you should sometimes things beyond your control will make it act up.Also "good stress" is still stress. Your body reacts the same to something good that is stressful as something that is stressful because it is bad. All the "how stressed are you" questionnaires include happy, but stressful things like starting a new job or getting married.Everyone has some worries and stress (because life will always life all over you) so you can't beat yourself up for being human. If you can't learn the techniques or find the right ones to manage the stress and worry on your own it may be worth working with a professional. Sometimes just educating yourself isn't enough. You may need someone (either a stress management person, a therapist, or a meditation coach, a yoga teacher, etc.) to help you learn the technique properly. If it is more anxiety than stress you may really need to work with a doctor or therapist to get it completely under control. And, like I said, all people react to stress. Some people hide it better than others, but if you are going through a stressful time in your life (and like I said even if it is good and exciting things generating the stress) don't be hard on yourself when you get enough stress hormones going around your body to set off a health issue. No point stressing out about stressing out, when any human would be experiencing stress.


----------

